# briggs opposed twin II 17.5hp running poorly



## jm2591 (Jun 8, 2005)

I have a briggs opposed twin II 17.5hp. It is surging slightly and the exhaust is sputtering some. I was able to use it today but the exhaust burned my eyes. The carb doesn't have any air/ fuel adjustment on it. I don't know if the carb needs cleaned out or needs a rebuild kit. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

how old is it??


----------

